# Peroxide Yeah!!



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i tried the peroxide method as well. all it did was make my alge bouble like crazy, but it didnt kill it.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I would start with 1ml/gal and go up from there as you observe your fish and plants.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

jreich said:


> i tried the peroxide method as well. all it did was make my alge bouble like crazy, but it didnt kill it.


Same here. The only success I've had was with a dip.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Use the search function for H2O2 and you'll find good results within the forum. 

Using 3% not more than 5ml pg is spot treated by many. 10ml pg is the maximum when treating fungal / bacterial infections on scaled fish.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm using 1.5ml/gal h2o2 right now to treat green water. So far it hasn't cleared it up but it has kept it in check. Plants and fish appear unphased. I may up it to 2ml/gal and monitor the results.


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

So Peroxide kills algae? If I am moving plants from my temp tank to my main tank which is to be planted in a few days I can dip them in peroxide to kill the algae and (hopefully) any small snails?


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

stewardwildcat said:


> So Peroxide kills algae? If I am moving plants from my temp tank to my main tank which is to be planted in a few days I can dip them in peroxide to kill the algae and (hopefully) any small snails?


Yes, and *IME* it kills snails. Ive had people argue with me that it doesnt kill snails. I did a dip with it on some flame moss, filled with snails, all snails died. and fell to the bottom of the bowl. And it was like a 3% Mixture.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

Nue said:


> Yes, and *IME* it kills snails. Ive had people argue with me though that it doesnt kill snails.


 i "spot treated" some snails while i was taking care of the alge and the snails did not seem to care.


----------



## Bellaru (Jul 2, 2009)

I had drained 70% of the water and then sprayed the H2o2 directly on the algae. Then filled the tank back up. I am guessing that the direct contact is what killed it.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

I use 35% h202 from a healthfood store. I apply it with a baby syringe. 3-4 ml seems to do my whole tank. I hit it approx every other week to keep my slow growers clean. People say this is masking some under lying problem but im ok with that.

James


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

So I can take a bowl of H2O2 and briefly soak the plants in it and it should get me to 90%? I am loving this!


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

jreich said:


> i "spot treated" some snails while i was taking care of the alge and the snails did not seem to care.


Ya i have too on my briggs, with excel even. But the H2o2 dip killed all my PS, The dip was about 10 mins.


----------



## griffin (Apr 17, 2006)

Nue said:


> Yes, and *IME* it kills snails. Ive had people argue with me that it doesnt kill snails. I did a dip with it on some flame moss, filled with snails, all snails died. and fell to the bottom of the bowl. And it was like a 3% Mixture.


10 minute dip in 3% H2O2 killed all pond snails but left plants alive and well? if so, i might have to give it a try!


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Would this work with hair algae?


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Its a band-aid, get you dosing under control and you wont have to over does excel or H2O2


----------



## bobt2 (Dec 13, 2009)

if i may jump in. i know your probally right, but more nutreants in the tank goes against everything i learned in reef tanks. more nitrates means less algea?


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

I think for salt water the only thing using nutrients is algae, cause there is no plants. Really have no idea about saltwater.


----------



## gpodio (Mar 16, 2010)

AkCrimson said:


> Would this work with hair algae?


Yes it works well with hair algae too, you can see my experience with it here:
http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp

Bobt2: Unfortunately for us, algae has similar requirements as plants do, we rely more on competition between plants and algae than we do on starvation tactics as we do with reef tanks... Many algae related problems for us are actually caused by deficiencies in nutrients rather than excesses.

Giancarlo


----------



## bobt2 (Dec 13, 2009)

and i,m sure thats my problems! for example, if my tank already has nitrates from the fish, i can't force myself to add more


----------



## gpodio (Mar 16, 2010)

bobt2 said:


> and i,m sure thats my problems! for example, if my tank already has nitrates from the fish, i can't force myself to add more


Correct, but as the plant mass increases, you'll get to a point where the plants consume more macros (NPK) than the tank produces on it's own from fish, food and other organics. Eventually most of us need to dose macros to keep the plants healthy and avoid the usual problems that stem from deficiencies. Macros are as important for plants as calcium and alkalinity are for corals...

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## bobt2 (Dec 13, 2009)

yea, i checked my nitrates last night. it's almost zero.my fast growing plants are fine. the slow growing ones are covered with hair algea


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Very strange that I have had 0 luck with Peroxide (New and old bottle) and finally bought excel. BBA is now a distinct pink-red!!!!!! 200% recommended dosage on the first day and just follow the normal dosage on the bottle after that... took about 3 days. 

BBA<-----------OWNED!!
Excel<----------WORTH THE MONEY!!


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

*pic from today taken from HTC Hero-Redthecolorofdefeat*


----------



## gpodio (Mar 16, 2010)

anastasisariel said:


> Very strange that I have had 0 luck with Peroxide (New and old bottle) and finally bought excel. BBA is now a distinct pink-red!!!!!! 200% recommended dosage on the first day and just follow the normal dosage on the bottle after that... took about 3 days.
> 
> BBA<-----------OWNED!!
> Excel<----------WORTH THE MONEY!!


Jarod, I found BBA needs quite a high concentration of H2O2 to kill it, the "spot treatment" is the only one that really works for this algae and best to do it with filters off. Excel on the other hand works on BBA at double the regular dose, even more so if you squirt the dose right on the algae... For a small tank Excel is probably a better idea and won't break the bank.

Giancarlo


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

I was planting my big tank this weekend end I took all of the plants out of my small tank that was temporarily holding them. I cleaned every single plant by hand trimming roots and leaves and then dipped all of them in an old bottle of H2O2 i had. It may not have been perfect and I didnt really time how long I had them in the H2O2 but it did significantly reduce the amount of algae left on the leaves which was the goal before moving them into a new tank.


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

H2O2 doesn't seem to work for very long for me. The only thing it killed for any length of time was the moss I had, after frying the Blue Green Algae on it, the moss died very fast.

Must have overdosed... but BGA is back in droves.

It does kill snails, I soaked a clump of lemna trisulca in H2O2 and in the bottom of the bucket, there were a few dozen small snails dead.


----------



## gpodio (Mar 16, 2010)

Seds, it will kill any algae at the right concentration (a permanent death), but that doesn't mean it won't come back if the cause hasn't been fixed. There is no "sterilization" option that will rid you of algae problems regardless of the conditions in the tank. Try to address the cause then kill what's there with H2O2/Excel... if it comes back, we didn't fix the cause.

H2O2 will kill just about any critter at the right dose, snails, fish, shrimp and so forth... A strong dip one does out of the tank is likely not going to be good for any fauna on the plants.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

gpodio said:


> Jarod, I found BBA needs quite a high concentration of H2O2 to kill it, the "spot treatment" is the only one that really works for this algae and best to do it with filters off. Excel on the other hand works on BBA at double the regular dose, even more so if you squirt the dose right on the algae... For a small tank Excel is probably a better idea and won't break the bank.
> 
> Giancarlo


Thanks pal. I'm sure you are right. But I swear I took a plant out the tank and put it on a paper plate and dumped H2O2 all over it and let it sit for like 20 minutes..? BTW GUYS, BOTH EXCEL AND H202 WILL KILL YOUR RICCIA ALMOST AS FAST AS IT KILLS BBA! :icon_cry: Fortunately once I realized what was happening I took a big clump of surviving riccia and isolated it from the tank water.


----------



## stpeteplanter (Dec 30, 2009)

I just did a 3% dip on the staghorn mess I had on my Vals. It's been about an hour now and all the long bits of staghorn have fallen off, there are still a few 'young' bits of small fuzzy staghorn, but I suspect their fate is sealed aswell. 

I also orderd some pfertz (goin' to order some of OS's root capsule thingys soon too ), so that'll fix the problem for real. 



Thanks for posting this OP! I never would've thought to do this, and you solved a problem I was having. I appreciate it.


----------



## gpodio (Mar 16, 2010)

anastasisariel said:


> Thanks pal. I'm sure you are right. But I swear I took a plant out the tank and put it on a paper plate and dumped H2O2 all over it and let it sit for like 20 minutes..? BTW GUYS, BOTH EXCEL AND H202 WILL KILL YOUR RICCIA ALMOST AS FAST AS IT KILLS BBA! :icon_cry: Fortunately once I realized what was happening I took a big clump of surviving riccia and isolated it from the tank water.


Thanks for pointing that out, I knew H2O2 does indeed harm floating plants more so than rooted plants, but I wasn't aware Excel had such an effect on Riccia. Have you seen any similar reactions with Excel and other floating plants?

stpeteplanter, good to know it also works on staghorn! I haven't had the chance to test H2O2 on staghorn before. Had you tried raising nitrates in your attempts to rid the tank of it? That has worked well for me in the past, you may want to try that in case it comes back (it may the cause...).

Regards
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

*not really*

I haven't really kept any other floating plants except for duckweed I had in a Newt paladarium(which was awesome) because my lights are directly above my tank. All I know is that it will turn your riccia white until it just melts away completely.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp

It works but you need to shut every thing off in your tank for about an hour . I've use almost a half a bottle with no problem to my fish and plants.


----------



## C2C (Apr 7, 2009)

no problem with floating


----------

